# Something is killing processes when I log out (elogind?)

## happysmash27

For ages now, I have been trying to get programs started in SSH to keep running when I log out, and time and time again, I fail. Using &!, nohup, and screen, all make no difference. 

Recently, I found https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=825394, and think it has something to do with my situation, as at some point I installed elogind as a dependancy, possibly for KDE. 

How can I stop it from doing this?

----------

## Hu

That bug report discusses several ways to disable this systemd misfeature.  Are you using systemd?  If so, have you tried those ways?  If not, please post the output of ps -eH from a shell run under ssh.  Feel free to anonymize the output.  I just want to see what init system you are using, any major supporting daemons, and the overall process hierarchy.  I don't care about user programs other than your shell, nor usernames, nor command line arguments (though arguments should not be shown with that ps).

----------

## happysmash27

If I haven't made a massive mistake, I am using OpenRC. Elogind is installed, however, and as it is a component of SystemD, I have a feeling it is the culprit. I will look at the mitigating methods, but first, here is my process hierarchy anyway: 

```

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    2 ?        00:00:20 kthreadd

    3 ?        00:00:00   rcu_gp

    4 ?        00:00:00   rcu_par_gp

    9 ?        00:00:00   mm_percpu_wq

   10 ?        00:16:23   ksoftirqd/0

   11 ?        05:22:23   rcu_sched

   12 ?        00:00:00   rcu_bh

   13 ?        00:00:06   migration/0

   14 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/0

   15 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/1

   16 ?        00:00:02   migration/1

   17 ?        00:16:56   ksoftirqd/1

   19 ?        00:00:00   kworker/1:0H-kb

   20 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/2

   21 ?        00:00:02   migration/2

   22 ?        00:16:04   ksoftirqd/2

   25 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/3

   26 ?        00:00:02   migration/3

   27 ?        00:18:00   ksoftirqd/3

   29 ?        00:00:00   kworker/3:0H-kb

   30 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/4

   31 ?        00:00:02   migration/4

   32 ?        00:17:45   ksoftirqd/4

   34 ?        00:00:00   kworker/4:0H-kb

   36 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/5

   37 ?        00:00:02   migration/5

   38 ?        00:18:43   ksoftirqd/5

   40 ?        00:00:00   kworker/5:0H-kb

   41 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/6

   42 ?        00:00:02   migration/6

   43 ?        00:18:01   ksoftirqd/6

   46 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/7

   47 ?        00:00:02   migration/7

   48 ?        00:18:07   ksoftirqd/7

   50 ?        00:00:57   kworker/7:0H-kb

   51 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/8

   52 ?        00:00:04   migration/8

   53 ?        01:36:17   ksoftirqd/8

   56 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/9

   57 ?        00:00:03   migration/9

   58 ?        01:33:37   ksoftirqd/9

   60 ?        00:00:00   kworker/9:0H-kb

   61 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/10

   62 ?        00:00:04   migration/10

   63 ?        01:29:56   ksoftirqd/10

   66 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/11

   67 ?        00:00:03   migration/11

   68 ?        01:28:53   ksoftirqd/11

   70 ?        00:00:00   kworker/11:0H-k

   71 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/12

   72 ?        00:00:03   migration/12

   73 ?        01:31:01   ksoftirqd/12

   76 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/13

   77 ?        00:00:02   migration/13

   78 ?        01:30:36   ksoftirqd/13

   80 ?        00:00:00   kworker/13:0H-k

   81 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/14

   82 ?        00:00:02   migration/14

   83 ?        01:28:53   ksoftirqd/14

   85 ?        00:01:49   kworker/14:0H-k

   86 ?        00:00:00   cpuhp/15

   87 ?        00:00:02   migration/15

   88 ?        01:29:43   ksoftirqd/15

   91 ?        00:00:00   kdevtmpfs

   92 ?        00:00:00   netns

   95 ?        00:00:00   kauditd

  717 ?        00:00:00   oom_reaper

  718 ?        00:00:00   writeback

  720 ?        00:05:04   kcompactd0

  721 ?        00:07:20   kcompactd1

  722 ?        00:00:00   crypto

  724 ?        00:00:00   kblockd

  917 ?        00:00:00   ata_sff

  940 ?        00:00:00   md

  943 ?        00:00:00   edac-poller

 1116 ?        00:00:00   rpciod

 1120 ?        00:00:00   xprtiod

 1123 ?        00:00:00   cfg80211

 1235 ?        00:17:07   kswapd0

 1236 ?        00:25:30   kswapd1

 1342 ?        00:00:00   nfsiod

 1358 ?        00:00:00   jfsIO

 1359 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1360 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1361 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1362 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1363 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1364 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1365 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1366 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1367 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1368 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1369 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1370 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1371 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1372 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1373 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1374 ?        00:00:00   jfsCommit

 1375 ?        00:00:00   jfsSync

 1385 ?        00:00:00   xfsalloc

 1386 ?        00:00:00   xfs_mru_cache

 1393 ?        00:00:00   glock_workqueue

 1394 ?        00:00:00   delete_workqueu

 1398 ?        00:00:00   gfs_recovery

 1557 ?        00:00:00   acpi_thermal_pm

 1566 ?        00:00:00   ttm_swap

 1567 ?        03:31:05   gfx

 1568 ?        00:00:52   comp_1.0.0

 1569 ?        00:00:26   comp_1.1.0

 1570 ?        00:00:57   comp_1.2.0

 1571 ?        00:00:37   comp_1.3.0

 1572 ?        00:00:39   comp_1.0.1

 1573 ?        00:00:54   comp_1.1.1

 1574 ?        00:00:41   comp_1.2.1

 1575 ?        00:00:46   comp_1.3.1

 1576 ?        00:36:23   sdma0

 1577 ?        02:41:53   sdma1

 1578 ?        00:00:00   uvd

 1579 ?        00:00:00   uvd_enc0

 1580 ?        00:00:00   uvd_enc1

 1581 ?        00:00:00   vce0

 1582 ?        00:00:00   vce1

 1583 ?        00:00:00   vce2

 1629 ?        00:00:00   nvme-wq

 1631 ?        00:00:00   nvme-reset-wq

 1633 ?        00:00:00   nvme-delete-wq

 1647 ?        00:00:00   scsi_eh_0

 1648 ?        00:00:00   scsi_tmf_0

 1652 ?        00:00:00   scsi_eh_1

 1653 ?        00:00:00   scsi_tmf_1

 1663 ?        00:00:00   scsi_eh_2

 1664 ?        00:00:00   scsi_tmf_2

 1667 ?        00:00:00   scsi_eh_3

 1668 ?        00:00:00   scsi_tmf_3

 1759 ?        00:00:29   kworker/9:1H-kb

 1781 ?        00:00:00   ixgbe

 1783 ?        00:00:00   ixgbevf

 1785 ?        00:00:00   i40e

 1788 ?        00:00:00   i40evf

 1790 ?        00:00:00   fm10k

 1972 ?        00:00:00   dm_bufio_cache

 1973 ?        00:00:00   kmpathd

 1974 ?        00:00:00   kmpath_handlerd

 2184 ?        00:00:00   ipv6_addrconf

 2188 ?        00:00:00   krfcommd

 3429 ?        00:00:02   kworker/7:1H-kb

 3430 ?        00:00:33   kworker/8:1H-kb

 3431 ?        00:01:03   kworker/6:1H-kb

 3432 ?        00:00:10   kworker/1:1H-kb

 3434 ?        00:02:31   kworker/12:1H-k

 3435 ?        00:00:38   kworker/14:1H-k

 3436 ?        00:01:00   kworker/5:1H-kb

 4562 ?        00:02:29   kworker/15:1H-k

 4576 ?        00:00:10   kworker/0:1H-kb

 4620 ?        00:00:00   kdmflush

 4622 ?        00:00:00   kcryptd_io

 4624 ?        00:01:35   kcryptd

 4625 ?        01:35:40   dmcrypt_write

 4640 ?        00:00:00   kdmflush

 4644 ?        00:00:00   kdmflush

 4679 ?        00:00:14   btrfs-worker

 4680 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-worker-hi

 4681 ?        00:00:08   btrfs-delalloc

 4682 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-flush_del

 4683 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-cache

 4684 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-submit

 4685 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-fixup

 4686 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio

 4687 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-met

 4688 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-met

 4689 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-rai

 4690 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-rep

 4691 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-rmw

 4692 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-wri

 4693 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-freespace

 4694 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-delayed-m

 4695 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-readahead

 4696 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-qgroup-re

 4697 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-extent-re

 4700 ?        00:02:30   kworker/13:1H-k

 4703 ?        00:00:07   btrfs-cleaner

 4704 ?        04:16:01   btrfs-transacti

 4708 ?        00:00:57   kworker/4:1H-kb

 5445 ?        00:00:11   kworker/2:1H-kb

 5500 ?        00:00:30   kworker/10:1H-k

 5558 ?        00:00:27   kworker/11:1H-k

 6749 ?        00:00:00   none

11885 ?        00:00:00   kdmflush

11886 ?        00:00:00   kcryptd_io

11887 ?        00:00:03   kcryptd

11888 ?        00:08:06   dmcrypt_write

11909 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-worker

11910 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-worker-hi

11911 ?        00:00:07   btrfs-delalloc

11912 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-flush_del

11913 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-cache

11914 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-submit

11915 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-fixup

11916 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio

11917 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-met

11918 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-met

11919 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-rai

11920 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-rep

11921 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-rmw

11922 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-endio-wri

11923 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-freespace

11924 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-delayed-m

11925 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-readahead

11926 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-qgroup-re

11927 ?        00:00:00   btrfs-extent-re

11930 ?        00:00:06   btrfs-cleaner

11931 ?        00:34:49   btrfs-transacti

11644 ?        00:00:00   scsi_eh_5

11645 ?        00:00:00   scsi_tmf_5

25326 ?        00:00:00   kworker/8:2H-kb

24272 ?        00:00:00   kdmflush

24273 ?        00:00:00   kcryptd_io

24274 ?        00:00:00   kcryptd

24275 ?        00:00:00   dmcrypt_write

24287 ?        00:00:00   kdmflush

24289 ?        00:00:00   kdmflush

16916 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u51:2-h

19106 ?        00:02:47   kworker/3:2H-kb

19107 ?        00:00:00   kworker/6:2H

19109 ?        00:00:00   kworker/0:2H

19394 ?        00:00:00   kworker/15:2H

19395 ?        00:00:00   kworker/12:0H-k

11137 ?        00:00:00   kworker/2:2H-kb

11587 ?        00:00:00   kworker/10:2H

30512 ?        00:00:02   kworker/7:1-mm_

  827 ?        00:00:02   kworker/14:0-mm

 4015 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u51:1-h

31888 ?        00:00:05   kworker/3:2-mm_

 1939 ?        00:00:01   kworker/6:0-mm_

 1943 ?        00:00:06   kworker/u48:1-b

 4333 ?        00:00:03   kworker/8:2-mm_

 8454 ?        00:03:03   kworker/u53:1-k

13480 ?        00:02:28   kworker/u52:4-k

15613 ?        00:00:02   kworker/11:2-mm

20977 ?        00:01:50   kworker/u52:3-k

24185 ?        00:00:02   kworker/u48:0-b

26697 ?        00:01:29   kworker/u52:0-k

27861 ?        00:01:27   kworker/u52:9-k

27910 ?        00:00:00   kworker/15:0-mm

30670 ?        00:00:05   kworker/0:2-eve

31839 ?        00:01:04   kworker/u53:15-

 1303 ?        00:01:02   kworker/u53:17-

 3502 ?        00:00:54   kworker/u52:7-k

 3650 ?        00:00:50   kworker/u53:9-k

 3992 ?        00:00:48   kworker/u53:3-k

 4954 ?        00:00:49   kworker/u53:8-k

 5484 ?        00:00:00   kworker/13:1-mm

 6624 ?        00:00:42   kworker/u53:13-

 7063 ?        00:00:47   kworker/u52:11-

 7438 ?        00:00:02   kworker/2:0-eve

 8210 ?        00:00:43   kworker/u52:5-k

11404 ?        00:00:32   kworker/u52:8-k

11447 ?        00:00:29   kworker/u53:11-

12116 ?        00:00:29   kworker/u52:12-

12613 ?        00:00:00   kworker/1:2-mm_

13153 ?        00:00:01   kworker/5:0-mm_

13648 ?        00:00:17   kworker/u53:10-

13956 ?        00:00:25   kworker/u52:2-k

13974 ?        00:00:01   kworker/u49:7-b

14954 ?        00:00:01   kworker/u49:2-b

16117 ?        00:00:18   kworker/u52:6-k

16781 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u50:2-b

17193 ?        00:00:12   kworker/u53:2-k

17573 ?        00:00:12   kworker/u53:12-

17683 ?        00:00:13   kworker/u52:1-k

17899 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u48:2-p

17956 ?        00:00:12   kworker/u52:16-

18183 ?        00:00:09   kworker/u53:4-k

18397 ?        00:00:09   kworker/u53:14-

19034 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u50:0-b

19076 ?        00:00:07   kworker/u53:0-k

19262 ?        00:00:07   kworker/u52:17-

19279 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u49:5-b

19324 ?        00:00:00   kworker/12:1-mm

19399 ?        00:00:05   kworker/u53:6-k

19616 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u49:6-b

19672 ?        00:00:05   kworker/u52:14-

19685 ?        00:00:00   kworker/9:0-pm

19723 ?        00:00:05   kworker/u53:7-k

19936 ?        00:00:00   kworker/4:2-mm_

20054 ?        00:00:03   kworker/u53:5-k

20055 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u50:4-b

20236 ?        00:00:02   kworker/u52:13-

20356 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u50:5-b

20359 ?        00:00:00   kworker/14:1-pm

20402 ?        00:00:00   kworker/12:0-pm

20422 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u50:6-b

20434 ?        00:00:00   kworker/6:1-pm

20435 ?        00:00:00   kworker/15:2-pm

20444 ?        00:00:00   kworker/10:0-ev

20463 ?        00:00:00   kworker/11:0-pm

20508 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u49:1-b

20520 ?        00:00:00   kworker/7:2-pm

20531 ?        00:00:00   kworker/13:2-us

20547 ?        00:00:00   kworker/4:0-pm

20557 ?        00:00:00   kworker/5:2-pm

20561 ?        00:00:00   kworker/9:1-pm

20781 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u49:3-b

20873 ?        00:00:00   kworker/8:0-pm

20884 ?        00:00:00   kworker/0:0-usb

20897 ?        00:00:00   kworker/3:1-pm

20910 ?        00:00:00   kworker/1:0-pm

20966 ?        00:00:00   kworker/6:2-eve

20980 ?        00:00:00   kworker/10:1-us

20983 ?        00:00:00   kworker/2:2-pm

21008 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u50:3-e

21039 ?        00:00:00   kworker/11:1-pm

21102 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u51:0-h

21175 ?        00:00:00   kworker/15:1-us

21177 ?        00:00:00   kworker/7:0-pm

21180 ?        00:00:00   kworker/12:2-mm

21184 ?        00:00:00   kworker/13:0-pm

21189 ?        00:00:00   kworker/9:2-mm_

21191 ?        00:00:00   kworker/4:1-eve

21203 ?        00:00:00   kworker/5:1-pm

21214 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u49:0-b

21230 ?        00:00:00   kworker/6:3-mm_

21313 ?        00:00:00   kworker/0:1-pm

21607 ?        00:00:00   kworker/8:1-pm

21644 ?        00:00:00   kworker/3:0-pm

21645 ?        00:00:00   kworker/1:1-pm

21656 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u49:4-b

21702 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u49:8-b

21936 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u52:10-

22105 ?        00:00:00   kworker/14:2

22133 ?        00:00:00   kworker/10:2-mm

22135 ?        00:00:00   kworker/2:1-pm

22197 ?        00:00:00   kworker/u49:9

    1 ?        00:01:39 init

 5410 ?        00:00:07   systemd-udevd

 5605 ?        00:00:00   lvmetad

 6245 ?        00:00:21   dbus-daemon

 6280 ?        00:04:30   NetworkManager

20267 ?        00:00:00     dhclient

 6296 ?        00:00:02   polkitd

 6299 ?        00:00:34   wpa_supplicant

 6301 ?        00:00:01   ModemManager

 7075 ?        00:57:27   syslogd

 7081 ?        00:00:13   klogd

 7175 ?        01:11:00   mysqld

 7243 ?        00:02:33   sshd

20538 ?        00:00:00     sshd

20555 ?        00:00:00       sshd

20556 pts/12   00:00:00         zsh

22194 ?        00:00:00     sshd

22195 ?        00:00:00       sshd

22199 ?        00:00:00     sshd

22200 ?        00:00:00       sshd

 7281 ?        00:00:01   bluetoothd

 7318 ?        00:42:18   cjdroute

 7407 ?        00:00:12   crond

 7442 ?        00:01:57   avahi-daemon

 7443 ?        00:00:00     avahi-daemon

 7482 ?        00:00:00   cupsd

 7516 ?        00:00:25   elogind

 7552 ?        00:03:40   gpm

 7923 ?        00:00:00   sshguard

 7924 ?        00:00:00     sshguard

 7927 ?        00:05:31       tail

 7925 ?        00:07:09     sshg-parser

 7926 ?        00:02:39     sshg-blocker

 7928 ?        00:00:00     sshguard

 7929 ?        00:00:01       sshg-fw-iptable

 8452 ?        02:27:32   tor

 8580 ?        00:00:00   sddm

10099 tty7     10-02:58:47     X

10164 ?        00:00:00     sddm-helper

10172 ?        00:00:00       ck-launch-sessi

10186 ?        00:01:36         lxsession

10206 ?        03:19:53           openbox

10208 ?        00:00:10           lxpolkit

10210 ?        11:18:57           lxpanel

 6005 ?        00:00:12             emacs

 7342 ?        1-20:23:32             xfce4-terminal

 7359 pts/0    00:00:00               zsh

10414 pts/0    1-23:06:47                 htop

 7674 pts/1    00:00:00               zsh

17759 pts/1    00:00:09                 screen

 8001 pts/2    00:00:00               zsh

22632 pts/2    00:00:00                 sudo

22633 pts/2    00:00:00                   zsh

31618 pts/2    00:00:00                     screen

31619 ?        00:00:10                       screen

31620 pts/4    00:00:00                         zsh

 9246 pts/4    00:00:06                           node

 9248 pts/4    00:00:16                             node

 9249 pts/4    00:00:07                             node

 9251 pts/4    00:01:05                             node

 9253 pts/4    00:00:19                             node

 9256 pts/4    00:00:19                             node

 9258 pts/4    00:00:19                             node

 9260 pts/4    00:00:19                             node

 9262 pts/4    00:00:19                             node

 9264 pts/4    00:00:19                             node

 9265 pts/4    00:00:28                             node

 9268 pts/4    00:00:19                             node

 9270 pts/4    00:00:37                             node

 9271 pts/4    00:00:20                             node

 9273 pts/4    00:00:20                             node

 9276 pts/4    00:00:26                             node

 9278 pts/4    00:00:37                             node

 9280 pts/4    00:00:23                             node

 9282 pts/4    00:00:25                             node

 9284 pts/4    00:00:37                             node

 8307 pts/3    00:00:00               zsh

 8608 pts/3    00:00:00                 sudo

 8609 pts/3    00:00:00                   zsh

 8939 pts/5    00:00:00               zsh

11002 pts/5    00:00:00                 screen

 9608 pts/7    00:00:00               zsh

 9912 pts/7    00:00:10                 ssh

 9918 pts/8    00:00:00               zsh

17398 pts/14   00:00:00               zsh

17715 pts/14   00:31:13                 ssh

22944 pts/17   00:00:00               zsh

 2949 pts/17   00:00:00                 screen

29549 pts/19   00:00:00               zsh

29871 pts/19   00:00:00                 wcalc

32456 pts/20   00:00:00               zsh

 4444 pts/20   00:00:29                 alsamixer

11970 pts/37   00:00:00               zsh

12305 pts/37   00:00:00                 sudo

12306 pts/37   00:00:00                   zsh

19829 pts/37   00:00:03                     screen

19830 ?        00:00:00                       screen

19831 pts/40   00:00:00                         zsh

16185 pts/40   00:00:00                           sh

16186 pts/40   03:06:25                             java

14026 pts/39   00:00:00               zsh

 3678 pts/42   00:00:00               zsh

28350 pts/42   00:00:09                 mupdf

28834 pts/15   00:00:00               zsh

10860 ?        04:46:49             konsole

10886 pts/10   00:00:00               zsh

13382 pts/11   00:00:00               zsh

14961 pts/11   00:55:05                 alacritty

14982 pts/21   00:00:03                   zsh

18341 pts/21   00:51:20                     alacritty

18364 pts/16   00:00:03                       zsh

 9545 pts/16   00:00:12                         emacs

16793 pts/16   00:47:45                         alacritty

16814 pts/22   00:00:00                           zsh

17161 pts/22   00:00:00                             ssh

21137 pts/16   00:54:20                         alacritty

21158 pts/23   00:00:01                           zsh

24774 pts/23   03:00:52                             htop

18121 pts/16   00:00:17                         emacs

13654 pts/16   00:03:26                         alacritty

13675 pts/51   00:00:00                           zsh

 9668 pts/51   00:03:13                             alacritty

 9701 pts/56   00:00:00                               zsh

10017 pts/56   00:00:00                                 wcalc

22205 pts/51   00:00:00                             ps

13897 pts/16   00:03:30                         alacritty

13922 pts/52   00:00:01                           zsh

15952 pts/21   00:00:00                     gomochi

25842 pts/21   8-14:58:31                       mochimo

26261 pts/21   8-04:25:10                         mochimo

30555 pts/13   00:00:01               zsh

18989 pts/18   00:00:02               zsh

13315 pts/27   00:00:01               zsh

 8996 pts/27   00:00:15                 emacs

20107 pts/29   00:00:00               zsh

20419 pts/29   1-10:35:45                 htop

 4365 pts/30   00:00:00               zsh

11185 pts/32   00:00:00               zsh

19252 pts/32   00:00:28                 gedit

14303 pts/34   00:00:00               zsh

16405 pts/33   00:00:00               zsh

32269 pts/33   00:00:00                 sudo

32272 pts/33   00:00:00                   zsh

25185 pts/35   00:00:00               zsh

28008 pts/38   00:00:00               zsh

 6892 pts/36   00:00:00               zsh

 4350 pts/36   00:29:46                 alacritty

 4374 pts/45   00:00:00                   zsh

21298 pts/36   00:00:00                 sudo

21299 pts/36   00:00:00                   zsh

21821 pts/36   22:55:37                     htop

29183 pts/43   00:00:01               zsh

 2581 pts/43   00:00:00                 sudo

 2583 pts/43   00:00:00                   zsh

14935 ?        10:21:10             audacity

 6701 ?        00:00:02             lxappearance

11179 ?        11:13:28             blender

19905 ?        00:21:25             pavucontrol

10211 ?        00:01:09           pcmanfm

10214 ?        00:00:00           lxclipboard

 8633 tty6     00:00:00   agetty

 8647 ?        00:00:02   console-kit-dae

10167 ?        00:00:13   gnome-keyring-d

10171 ?        00:04:31   kwalletd5

10189 ?        00:00:00   dbus-launch

10190 ?        00:03:39   dbus-daemon

10197 ?        00:00:02   gvfsd

10219 ?        00:00:00   ssh-agent

10222 ?        00:23:37   kgpg

10224 ?        00:04:42   python3.5

10533 ?        00:01:01     python3.5

10534 ?        00:07:28       python3.5

10226 ?        00:00:40   nm-applet

10230 ?        00:00:46   applet.py

10231 ?        00:00:41   xfce4-power-man

10308 ?        00:00:00   at-spi-bus-laun

10313 ?        00:02:30     dbus-daemon

10318 ?        00:00:56   rtkit-daemon

10322 ?        00:07:15   at-spi2-registr

10324 ?        00:00:08   xfconfd

10337 ?        00:00:10   gvfs-udisks2-vo

10342 ?        00:00:50   upowerd

10345 ?        00:45:15   udisksd

10453 ?        00:00:01   gvfs-mtp-volume

10454 ?        00:00:01   menu-cached

10466 ?        00:01:08   gvfsd-trash

10487 ?        00:00:28   gconfd-2

10550 ?        00:00:00   obexd

10588 ?        00:02:19   gpg-agent

11010 ?        00:00:00   gnome-keyring-d

12078 ?        00:03:01   dnsmasq

12080 ?        00:17:49   hamachid

12170 ?        00:04:00   apache2

15824 ?        00:00:00     apache2

15825 ?        00:00:02     apache2

15826 ?        00:00:02     apache2

14020 ?        01:24:55   screen

14021 pts/6    00:00:00     zsh

 8887 pts/6    3-21:00:47       memcheck-amd64-

29846 ?        00:05:27   sd_espeak

29856 ?        00:05:27   sd_cicero

29857 ?        00:00:00     sd_cicero <defunct>

29861 ?        00:05:26   sd_generic

29864 ?        00:05:34   sd_dummy

29867 ?        00:00:00   speech-dispatch

29967 ?        00:00:00   gvfsd-network

29974 ?        00:00:00   gvfsd-dnssd

29987 ?        00:00:00   dconf-service

29992 ?        00:00:04   gvfsd-metadata

10782 ?        00:00:00   screen

10784 pts/28   00:00:00     zsh

18750 pts/31   00:00:00     zsh

12094 ?        00:43:13   screen

12095 pts/24   00:00:00     zsh

 8793 pts/24   00:05:17       qrl_grpc_proxy

14232 ?        00:08:01   kactivitymanage

 9017 ?        00:03:08   dolphin

31822 ?        00:00:00   gvfsd-http

 6738 ?        00:00:00   sudo

 6739 ?        00:00:12     emacs

28101 ?        00:00:00   kdeinit5

29468 ?        00:02:24     klauncher

 3233 ?        00:00:00   ssh

 3260 ?        00:00:00   sshfs

 3967 ?        00:00:27   emacs

 3973 ?        00:00:44   emacs

20027 ?        00:01:32   dhclient

20216 ?        00:00:00   dhclient

 7166 ?        00:02:18   kded5

 1353 ?        00:00:09   emacs

32154 ?        02:53:04   adb

27955 ?        00:00:01   screen

27956 pts/64   00:00:00     zsh

30102 pts/64   00:00:00       sudo

30103 pts/64   00:00:00         zsh

 7155 pts/64   00:00:00           sudo

 7156 pts/64   00:00:00             alsamixer

30738 ?        11:29:56   transmission-da

14405 ?        00:03:36   akonadi_control

14414 ?        00:02:13     akonadiserver

14528 ?        00:44:16       mysqld

14596 ?        00:02:17     akonadi_akonote

14598 ?        00:02:18     akonadi_birthda

14600 ?        00:13:15     akonadi_followu

14605 ?        00:15:45     akonadi_imap_re

14623 ?        00:02:16     akonadi_indexin

14628 ?        00:02:19     akonadi_maildir

14629 ?        00:13:26     akonadi_maildis

14653 ?        00:02:23     akonadi_mailfil

14667 ?        00:02:18     akonadi_migrati

14686 ?        00:02:26     akonadi_newmail

14690 ?        00:13:42     akonadi_notes_a

14691 ?        00:13:49     akonadi_sendlat

14713 ?        00:02:38     akonadi_vcard_r

14411 ?        00:00:00   akonadi_control

18992 ?        00:45:41   xscreensaver

  849 ?        2-03:47:02   pulseaudio

  890 ?        00:00:00     gconf-helper

29782 ?        01:07:31   redis-server

17733 ?        00:00:00   screen

17734 pts/9    00:00:00     zsh

19406 ?        00:00:00   screen

19407 pts/48   00:00:00     zsh

20282 ?        00:00:04   emacs

13560 ?        00:15:19   alacritty

13582 pts/49   00:00:00     zsh

14276 pts/49   00:00:00       sudo

14277 pts/49   00:00:00         zsh

14279 pts/49   00:00:00           bash

13068 pts/49   03:05:09             htop

14311 ?        00:15:55   alacritty

14332 pts/50   00:00:00     zsh

23653 pts/50   00:00:00       sudo

23654 pts/50   00:00:00         zsh

 9994 pts/50   00:00:00           bash

19517 ?        00:00:12   gpg-agent

26128 ?        00:18:18   hostapd

 6741 ?        00:00:01   Thunar

11750 tty4     00:00:00   agetty

11751 tty5     00:00:00   agetty

12835 tty3     00:00:00   agetty

12845 tty2     00:00:00   agetty

12856 tty1     00:00:00   agetty

  997 ?        00:00:26   screen

  998 pts/53   00:00:00     zsh

11276 pts/53   00:00:18       ssh

 5825 ?        00:00:00   screen

 5826 pts/54   00:00:00     zsh

 8063 ?        00:00:00   screen

 8064 pts/55   00:00:00     zsh

21635 ?        00:01:05   waterfox-bin

22030 ?        00:00:05     Web Content

```

----------

## happysmash27

Okay, so apparently /etc/systemd/logind.conf exists... and already contains 

```

KillUserProcesses=no

```

inside it. 

systemd-run does not exist on my system, as I use OpenRC.

----------

## happysmash27

Simply disable elogind on any packages installed, shut it down through /etc/init.d/elogind stop, and uninstall it, and nothing will be killed anymore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## asturm

Probably an sddm bug? https://github.com/elogind/elogind/issues/110

----------

